

Krugman's Nobel Talk slides - Anon84
http://www.princeton.edu/~pkrugman/nobelslides.pdf

======
Shamiq
His talk _will_ go live here:
[http://nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/economics/laureates/2008/...](http://nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/economics/laureates/2008/krugman-
lecture.html)

I went to his speech when he came to Northwestern. He was extremely
pessimistic at that time about our current economic conditions.

------
blasdel
Of all the places to give a slide presentation!

I think that the acceptance speeches of Nobel Laureates should be a refuge
from the cult of the projector screen.

